# Looking To Commission Someone!



## Shadow-San (Jan 28, 2009)

I need a fursuit artist!
And I need this person to be good.
I need a Head and feetpaws done for my fursona
Ramu
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1647816/
(done by a good friend of mine :iconstrawberryneko
and I need them to be relatively open to get it done THIS YEAR and not 2010! >< its so hard to find them the only way that i know how... 

last time i did (witch wasnt to long ago) I requested the same thing gave him 500 dollars and he jipped me! i never got my items and he stopped replying to my emails and is not replying to his paypal account either! ><

so that is why i am looking for a fursuit artist! and hopefully get the items i need before August this year because of a con im going to! 

so please please if you know of some could u show me to some? ^^ i would greatly appreciate it! 

=o or maybie you are suiter and would like to take on my commission? plz send me a message with prices and some examples!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 28, 2009)

I have sent you a PM.

For others who come in, do any of you happen to have a link to the site that allows you report things like what the OP dealt with? I could have sworn some furrie set something up like this. Maybe it was a livejournal?


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 28, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/artists_beware/ is a good place to report rip-off fursuiters. 

And I suggest two things when buying a fursuit.  One is always do some research.  Google their name (or their name + fursuit, if the name alone gives you stuff that has nothing to do with furry)  Ask around a few different communities, that kind of thing.  Any fursuit maker will have a few disgruntled customers, that's just human nature, but if you can't readily find people who have good stories about them, it means either they're new enough that there's no way to know if they're reliable, or it means that they're not reliable at all!    The second thing is to not pay the full amount of the commission up front.  Pay part now, and part when it's done, and you give the fursuit maker some extra motivation to finish it for you.    And NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER, EVER buy from somebody who insists that you must pay for the whole thing up front.  Never do this!  There are NO reputable, professional fursuit makers who require full payment up front on a full fursuit or partial.  Maybe on small stuff like tails and ears, but never on a full suit.

*ahem*

Anyhow, that said, I have a slot left on my commissions list before August.      I could do a head and feet for $700.  Examples of my work can be found here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 28, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/artists_beware/ is a good place to report rip-off fursuiters.
> 
> And I suggest two things when buying a fursuit.  One is always do some research.  Google their name (or their name + fursuit, if the name alone gives you stuff that has nothing to do with furry)  Ask around a few different communities, that kind of thing.  Any fursuit maker will have a few disgruntled customers, that's just human nature, but if you can't readily find people who have good stories about them, it means either they're new enough that there's no way to know if they're reliable, or it means that they're not reliable at all!    The second thing is to not pay the full amount of the commission up front.  Pay part now, and part when it's done, and you give the fursuit maker some extra motivation to finish it for you.    And NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER, EVER buy from somebody who insists that you must pay for the whole thing up front.  Never do this!  There are NO reputable, professional fursuit makers who require full payment up front on a full fursuit or partial.  Maybe on small stuff like tails and ears, but never on a full suit.
> 
> ...



I highly agree with what Bladespark has said. You really do need to do your research and never pay all up front when it come to costumes.

Also getting one from Bladespark is a good deal. She makes really good stuff.


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 28, 2009)

i'd be happy to take your commission. :3 if you want to see an example of my heads, check my gallery, i have a WIP. i don't have -that- much experience, but all i'd charge is the cost of the supplies [fur and foam]. and MAYBE a little extra for labor. probably not though.

it'd probably take me a month or so to finish, depending on when the fur comes, plus shipping to you.


----------



## Shadow-San (Jan 30, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> i'd be happy to take your commission. :3 if you want to see an example of my heads, check my gallery, i have a WIP. i don't have -that- much experience, but all i'd charge is the cost of the supplies [fur and foam]. and MAYBE a little extra for labor. probably not though.
> 
> it'd probably take me a month or so to finish, depending on when the fur comes, plus shipping to you.


=3 can i have a link to your gallery?


----------



## Shadow-San (Jan 30, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/artists_beware/ is a good place to report rip-off fursuiters.
> 
> And I suggest two things when buying a fursuit.  One is always do some research.  Google their name (or their name + fursuit, if the name alone gives you stuff that has nothing to do with furry)  Ask around a few different communities, that kind of thing.  Any fursuit maker will have a few disgruntled customers, that's just human nature, but if you can't readily find people who have good stories about them, it means either they're new enough that there's no way to know if they're reliable, or it means that they're not reliable at all!    The second thing is to not pay the full amount of the commission up front.  Pay part now, and part when it's done, and you give the fursuit maker some extra motivation to finish it for you.    And NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER, EVER buy from somebody who insists that you must pay for the whole thing up front.  Never do this!  There are NO reputable, professional fursuit makers who require full payment up front on a full fursuit or partial.  Maybe on small stuff like tails and ears, but never on a full suit.
> 
> ...



;__; but thats just the thing i sent 30% then made payments from june up to september untill it was payed off i was supposed to get the feet before august then the head when my payments were finished but nothing >< i was a sucker ;__; and he wont even reply to my Paypal request for the money back either -___-
he was i think fairly new because he only had like 3 suits and 3 heads up v.v i was a sucker for a cheep price i guess... >> im a noob when it comes to fursuit buying >< i just wish i hadnt gave him 500 dollars or i would be looking for a partial suit as well as the head and feet v.v

=3 i will take a look at ur stuff ^^ and thanx!


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 30, 2009)

Shadow-San said:


> =3 can i have a link to your gallery?


 

you can always click the little pawprint by my name for my FA gallery... xD;
but my devART is http://blaushepherd.deviantart.com


----------



## Shadow-San (Jan 30, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> you can always click the little pawprint by my name for my FA gallery... xD;
> but my devART is http://blaushepherd.deviantart.com


oooh! xD i didnt see that! x3


----------



## copperfur (Feb 5, 2009)

OMGAGDAHGVDHG!!$#%!$!!!!
Your char is sooooo flippin cute D: 
If you don't find anyone else, I'm super cheap for my quality (FOR NOW ;D) I'd say I was pretty good. (LAWL AT EGO) I'm still a new maker and my prices are bound to go up soon! So take advantage  Let me know what you think ;3
My website ---->>> http://www.prefur.co.nr

You can PM me here or email me at starionis@yahoo.com 
I'll be happy to give you a quote and concept sketches if you decide to go with me X3 (I always do concept sketches to see if the maker likes the style before I begin work lol)

I'm so sorry to hear you got jipped, I have customer testimonials on the front page of my site, also, I only take downpayments up front, NEVER the full cost at once, I don't know many makers that do. 
Anywho, Thanks a bunch!!! :3


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 6, 2009)

theres always me too ^-^ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/
http://site.drakonicknight.com/


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 6, 2009)

Just in case you are still looking for a fursuit-maker for your head/tail.
Here is my gallery:
http://kilcodocostumes.livejournal.com

A head and tail combo will be $550. Let me know if you're interested. I have a fast turnaround. In fact, if you are going to FWA, I can make the costume for you by then.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, you should also check out Lilleah West! (ask BeastCub) She made my Hell Cat that I modded into Red XIII.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2009)

I had the opportunity to see Beastcub's Wolf Link and Bill the blue donkey up close at FC2009 and I can tell you, they were nice!

I would give her a nod since she seems to do good work.

_Kellan the old warhorse_


----------

